# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal Göta en Suecia

## Jonasino

> El Canal Göta, también conocido como El lazo azul de Suecia, es uno de los logros de ingeniería hidráulica más importantes del país. El canal de 190 km se extiende desde Gotemburgo en el oeste, hasta el mar Báltico. Debido a las grandes diferencias de altitud, el canal tiene 58 esclusas. Las esclusas de Berg, a 10 km de Linköping, constituyen un impresionante espectáculo visual.
> 
> En Berg hay siete esclusas sucesivas que bajan o suben gradualmente los barcos de pasajeros salvando una altura de 30 metros: la diferencia de altura entre Berg y el lago Roxen. El paisaje forestal a lo largo del canal es maravilloso para ciclistas y caminantes. Para proteger el entorno natural del canal, parte de las tarifas pagadas por las embarcaciones de recreo para utilizar el canal se destina a plantar nuevos árboles. En la temporada estival, hasta 3.000 embarcaciones de recreo navegan por el Canal Göta. Las fechas de la temporada de navegación cambian cada año, así que, consúltelas con anticipación.
> 
> 
> Durante muchos años, el Canal Göta fue una vía fluvial muy importante en Suecia, que desempeñó un importante papel económico y estratégico. Era el principal canal que transcurría de este a oeste, atravesando varios lagos grandes. Ahora el canal es principalmente un destino de ocio para navegantes, senderistas y ciclistas. El canal atrae a muchos visitantes, pero la zona es bastante amplia por lo que podrá disfrutar de algún momento de paz y tranquilidad. La región cuenta con muchas rutas de ciclismo y senderismo libres de coches, con muchos restaurantes a lo largo del camino para hacer un descanso.
> Dos barcos de pasajeros, el Wasa Lejon y el Ceres, navegan todos los días desde Berg recorriendo el canal. Para los visitantes que prefieran quedarse en la orilla, hay muchas otras actividades para disfrutar alrededor de Berg. Los observadores de aves encontrarán varios lugares ideales para observar aves como el águila calva y la aguja colinegra. Y justo a las afueras de Berg, en un hermoso paisaje verde, se encuentra el medieval Vreta Kloster. Este monasterio más antiguo de Suecia alberga una rica historia.
> 
> Inaugurado en 1832, el Canal Göta fue parcialmente excavado a mano. Dirigidos por el ingeniero sueco Baltzar von Platen, 58.000 soldados excavaron 87,3 km del canal. Los otros 104 km formaban parte de un canal natural. Las esclusas permiten navegar sorteando la diferencia de 91,7 m de altura entre el mar Báltico y el lago Vänern.


Fuente: https://www.klm.com/destinations/es/...the-gota-canal

----------

HUESITO (19-jun-2016)

----------

